# Roboti >  Līnijsekotāja sensors digitālajai ieejai.

## java

Kādam ir idejas, kā lai fotorezistora izejas datus pārvērš par digitālu?
Es gribu līdz 1. maijam uztaisīt līnijsekotāju, bet pagaidām man ir iespēja ierakstīt tikai vienu PIC'u un tam vienam (16f84a) PICam nav ADC.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Nopērc PICu ar ADC. Kur problēma? Nu ok - tam picam varbūt ir komparators? Ja nav, tad vari nopirkt koperatoru. 
Beefs

----------


## java

problēma ir, kā jau minēju, nevaru ierakstīt tos pārējos picus, jo man pagaidām programmators ir tikai priekš tā viena konkrētā. Programmatoru pasūtīju internetā, bet kamēr viņš atnāks, nebūs vairs laika uztaisīt.

Un kas ir komparators?

----------


## next

F84 komparatora nav.
Neticu ka iespeejams programators kas raksta F84 un nevienu citu.
Droshi ka vajag tik softu piemekleet.
Iepostee sheemu.

----------


## java

http://pic16f84.hit.bg/

----------


## next

Man liekas ka tas vispaar nevar darboties.
Lai dabuutu pietiekami lielu spriegumu uz Vpp pie serialaa porta sleedzamajos programatoros PICa zemi savienoja ar porta izvadiem no kuriem naaca -12v.
Skaties Compic 1 un JDM sheemas.

----------


## java

Tā shēma darbojas.

----------


## next

http://www.ic-prog.com/
http://www.winpic800.com/

Tavs programators tur saucas ludipipo.

----------


## java

un atgriežoties pie tēmas - kā lai uztaisa tādu sensoru?

----------


## Delfins

--- delete ---

----------


## java

uzraksti labāk par avr

----------


## Delfins

nekas nav jāraksta:

google.lv -> avr

----------


## andrievs

> ...tev ir jāsāk ar LED-a pielodēšanu.... nezinot, kas ir kompilators......


 Nu un tevi pašu uz kuru sagatavošanas grupiņu sūtīt, ja nemāki pat saburtot 1 vārdu "komparators", bet sāc jau lekties
" chkcha nje citatelj. Chukcha PISATELJ ! "

----------


## Delfins

ups... parlasijos...

----------

